
A new interview question - orang_utang
https://wingolog.org/archives/2017/09/05/a-new-interview-question
======
noncoml
Another stupid "great" interview idea.

You cannot put someone on the spot like this on an interview. Unless someone
has given it a lot of thought, it is not possible to give you a good answer.

First we started with, you are interviewing for Software Engineer, so I can
ask you anything from the whole Computer Science curriculum, and expect a MSc
thesis level/quality answer.

Now we are moving to even more broader sociology level questions and expect
well thought answers? Great.

I am at a point when I am literally getting up and walking away or hang up the
phone when the interviewers starts asking things that they are not supposed to
be asking.

